# Editing Posts



## FortePenance (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi. Something that I've noticed in the last 2 days. I can't edit any of my posts. When I click edit, the box loads and I edit my message. Then when I click "save" nothing happens. I can't "go advanced" or "cancel" either.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2007)

Clear your cache.


----------

